# New Years Resolution???



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Anyone else made the resolution to deep clean, organize and primp-up their home?? I know it's early but I have already made the decision to "getter' done!" LOL

I have fallen way behind on keeping up with the really deep cleaning, nothing has been painted, changed in years and I for one am tired of the pack-rat-mentality, that seems to churn in our home lately..

I had really hoped to get it done before the holidays but realized with my list it will take months of doing things when I have the time. This will hopefully spill out into the yard garage and barns!! 

So, tell us what's on your list for the New Year in the way of cleaning, changing or redo in/at your home!!! QB


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

I just told my DH I want to try to tackle the basement "storage" this year. Starting with he bins of toys that overflow during the holidays. Those last minute "don't know where to put this" company is coming stuff. we did the garage last summer when the landlady had a dumpster here to clean out after the upstairs tenants left.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey, maybe I should ask for a dumpster to put here for a few months!!!


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

I have a big list already started, Paint the kitchen, paint the family room, empty the basement and build a bed room down there. organize the prep room, replace the front bath room floor. That is what is planed for Jan and Feb. we will see how it goes. I leave for a 11 day cruise tomorrow (I DON'T HAVE TO DO ANY THING! YAH! YAH! YAH!) Vickie


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

Queen Bee said:


> Hey, maybe I should ask for a dumpster to put here for a few months!!!


http://www.hddumpster.com/


----------



## catdance62 (Dec 7, 2008)

this is organizing, but not in the physical sense--my New Years Resolution is to get all the bills that aren't already paid electronically, to where I can pay them with my bank's free bill pay! We dont' have too many household bills (just utilities, mainly), but we have 3 businesses, so have lots of monthly bills and vendor bills! So may stamps and envelopes! This will save $$ right there!


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Catdance62==wonderful idea..

Our closest HD is over an hr away! We do have trash companies that will leave one. I just need to find the cheapest price..QB


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

I have been working on my "goals" for 2009, & doing things a bit differently this time around. I have 1 piece of paper for each room. I write what I want to do in each, & on the back of the paper I have a time line. In my busiest months I wrote things like buy paint, clean out the junk drawer, etc. Easy stuff & not real time consuming, but progress just the same! I know myself- I need very detailed lists. Then when I accomplish something & see that little check mark there, I am encouraged & get excited to make more little check marks!! LOL And this time I put everything in a 3 ring binder. I also plan to add pictures of ideas I'd like to incorporate. I also started a Christmas page. Next year I don't want to tax my brain thinking of all the little details such as buy stamps...etc.


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

My resolution is to get the adjoining bathroom to my bedroom finished! That alone would be a HUGE accomplishment!!! Finish wallpapering the hallway that I started way back in the summer ....paint the spare bedroom and convert to large office space...THEN dust,vacuum,and Windex weekly!


----------



## happysmyly (Mar 18, 2008)

My list for this year is long... and knowing that I will only get to maybe half of it--I need to get my priorities straight first (resolution #1) - and use my time better to get more of those little annoying things off the list that end up only taking a few minutes but I keep putting them off cause they're not the 'big' stuff (resolution #2)--know what I mean?
Decluttering is the biggest thing on our list--planning to post a lot on freecycle this year  and after the not so little flood in our master bathroom last night (my fault--oops) that project has now moved higher on the priority list--so resolution #3 is to be more 'go with the flow' and not get down on myself when things just don't go as planned.

Good luck to all in the new year!!!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Im going to work on a cleaning routine. So far I have been able to keep the kitchen counter clean and I reciently added the computer table here. When I get that perfected and into something I do routinely Im going to add something else. It might be commiting to keeping the sink clear of dirty dishes. Im at least working on that one.
Other than the huge list in my head that I want to get done Im still going to paint the kitchen.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

My main focus will be decluttering, with hopes that a cleaning routine will naturally follow. LOL! It has worked fairly well so far, since once we replaced the kitchen counter, I decluttered the cabinets and have since kept up with the dishes daily (with the exception of one night when I was sick and just couldn't make myself). 

Now we are on to the livingroom. We have walled off one end (I have a very long livingroom) so DH can have a "gun room". I did a lot of decluttering there, and still have a corner full of boxes to go through. But I vow to go through it all, little by little, until it is manageable, and everything we need to keep has a home. 

It feels like my whole house is trashed right now, but I can see where we are making progress. I would really like to get it in "working order" before spring gets here and our attention moves outdoors. DH has big plans for what he wants to do. And he tends to bounce from one project to another and back again. But as long as it is progressing, (and we can afford it!!!) I'll try to stay out of his way! LOL!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Now that we are pretty much done with moving, (finally) I am working out a plan for redecorating the living room and sun porch. I'd like to paint the paneling so that it reflects the natural daylight and I don't have to use a lamp all the time. I want the two spaces to flow into each other, and feel cohesive. I've already started choosing curtains and fabric colors, etc. However, the paint for the walls is really throwing me. Whatever I choose has to be satin finish, to hide flaws and reflect light. Plus, I have NO idea what color I want to use!!! It's a process, I know. I'm chicken when it comes to color. I'm leaning toward a golden coffee color with a tinted primer beneath it to give it a warm glow.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

trying to motivate. My two DDs have bunk beds (full on bottom and twin on top). We keep rolling storage underneath with blocks, etc in the containers. Yesterday was helping my five year old put her new slannel sheets on the bed. Lifted the mattress to discover so much crud and toys , socks, etc.! Know that I have to do this so often but it irritates me every time!! DH and I are both going to tackle that as well as the closet. My 12 year old hasn't realized that we know the stuff the closet trick.........


----------

